# Another E Road bike



## jowwy (3 Jul 2019)

BMC entering the party with their full on road equiped E Machine


----------



## ianrauk (3 Jul 2019)

Surely with the amount of financial muscle BMC have they would make a far better looking bike. For a start it would look much better without the dropped seatstays. It would give it a more rounded look. And aren't hub motors the way to go on road bikes now? They look so much better and far less harsh to the eye.


----------



## fossyant (3 Jul 2019)

The battery is a bit of a carbuncle considering how well other manufacturers are hiding them. That sad, it will be easy to replace.


----------



## fossyant (3 Jul 2019)

ianrauk said:


> Surely with the amount of financial muscle BMC have they would make a far better looking bike. For a start it would look much better without the dropped seatstays. It would give it a more rounded look. And aren't hub motors the way to go on road bikes now? They look so much better and far less harsh to the eye.



That was my other comment - my missus BMC XC bike is far prettier.


----------



## rugby bloke (3 Jul 2019)

Not the nicest looking ebike, but significant that another big name is moving into the market. I suspect that the next version will address some of the styling issues.


----------



## jowwy (3 Jul 2019)

ianrauk said:


> Surely with the amount of financial muscle BMC have they would make a far better looking bike. For a start it would look much better without the dropped seatstays. It would give it a more rounded look. And aren't hub motors the way to go on road bikes now? They look so much better and far less harsh to the eye.


More torque and bigger battery with midrive.....much prefer the 500wh battery on the bmc, cannondale than the 250wh battery on orbea, ribble etc etc that use hub drives..

Also with hub drive you cant use your own customised wheels as you can with mid drive.....

But its still good to see another manufacturer putting out E Roads to match their Hybrid options, especially with the intergrated di2 into the steps motor


----------



## youngoldbloke (5 Jul 2019)

Aesthetically not impressed.


----------



## MarkF (5 Jul 2019)

I wouldn't buy it because it's downright ugly, it's amazing that it's made it into production.


----------



## ianrauk (5 Jul 2019)

I think we can all agree..it's a fugly beast


----------

